# Kato V1 Mainline Passing Siding Set vs K2 Turnout set



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello, 
I am trying to compare Kato V1 Mainline Passing Siding Set vs K2 Turnout set selling on ebay. Are they same? I can't find much info about K2 and they have different names. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

4dimad said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to compare Kato V1 Mainline Passing Siding Set vs K2 Turnout set selling on ebay. Are they same? I can't find much info about K2 and they have different names. Thank you in advance!


Refer to your other post on V vs. K sets.
Mike


----------

